# Cheap Acrylic Lily Pipes?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find cheap, acrylic, transparent lily pipes? I am loathe to shell out 60$ for "hand-crafted glass" when cheaper, mass produced plastic version can work just as well.

Alternatively, does anyone know a shop that could custom mold one?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

solarz said:


> Alternatively, does anyone know a shop that could custom mold one?


That would make the amount you're loathe to shell out seem trivial


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> That would make the amount you're loathe to shell out seem trivial


Ah, but not if enough people decide to buy it together.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I won't go for the cheap plastic if I where you. You'll be replacing it every 1/2 year. Calcium build up very quickly and cleaning would scratch it and it becomes an eye sore after ward.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Try ebay!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

There is a person on the planted tank that makes acrylic lily pipes.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> There is a person on the planted tank that makes acrylic lily pipes.


I saw that too, makes me want to give it a shot, his stuff looks pretty good.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

A link would be helpfull !!!!

Thanks.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's the link but it's closed now. It looks like they won't be available again until the end of May. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/130205-custom-made-acrylic-lily-pipes.html


----------

